# Traktor+Vorhörfunktion Problem



## DaimajuSama (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo 

Ihr habt hier zwar schon massig Traktor Threads aber leider bin ich nicht fündig geworden.

Und zwar hab ich folgendes Problem:

Auf Grund dessen, dass ich komischer Weise nicht über Traktor mein Streaming-Server ansteuern kann, hab ich mir gedacht benutz ich einfach Shoutcast...Das Problem bei Shoutcast ist allerdings, dass man ja den gesammten Out-Channel der Soundkarte zum Server sendet, sprich auch das Signal vom Cue (Vorhörfunktion).

Hättet Ihr da einen Tip was ich da tun könnte? Leider hab ich nur eine Onboard Soundkarte und keine 5.1 oder so wo ich die Kanäle ändern kann.

Schonmal vielen dank für eure Antworten
Daim


----------



## FingerSkill (6. Mai 2007)

Ich hab zwar mit Traktor 0 Erfahrung, aber ich wuerde versuchen das Traktor den Stream an deinen Server sendet also ohne Shoutcast. Steht im Handbuch vielleicht was drinnen bzw. Support von Native Instruments oder wenigstens deren Forum.

MfG finger


----------



## DaimajuSama (6. Mai 2007)

Hi und erstmal vielen dank für deine Antwort.

Laut Handbuch ist alles richtig eingegeben...sprich IP, Password usw trotzdem bekomm ich Ihn nicht zum Server verbunden.

Thx
Daim


----------



## FingerSkill (7. Mai 2007)

Is der Port in der Personal Firewall, im Router, oder ner Firewall offen?


----------



## soyo (7. Mai 2007)

Wie wäre es mit einer 2. Soundkarte?


----------



## FingerSkill (7. Mai 2007)

Wieso sollte er Geld ausgeben wenn die Moeglichkeit besteht das es so auch funktioniert?


----------



## DaimajuSama (7. Mai 2007)

ja die ports sind auch auf...sind ja eigedlich die selben wie bei Shoutcast und die stream krieg ich ja hoch...habs auch mit nem proxi versucht aber auch fehlanzeige

Thx
Daim


----------

